Ask HN: What hours do you work? (and what country/job) - buildops
======
dsacco
I work remotely from home, in New York (U.S. Eastern).

My work day on paper is from 9 am until 5 pm.

In actuality, I generally wake up at 9 am or so, shower, eat breakfast and
catch up on news until 10 am.

10 am until 1 pm I am productive and "working."

From 1 pm until 2 pm, maybe 2:30 pm I go to the gym (unless it's a rest day)
for 45 minutes, then come back home and eat lunch. Then I sign back on.

From 2:30 until 5 pm I am "working" again. If there isn't a pressing need for
me to be available I might do a self-debrief of my to-do list and sign off at
4 pm or 4:30 pm. I then leave my office and don't enter it again until work
the next day - I completely compartmentalize work life from home life (and
respective hours) even though I work remotely.

I've made this sort of schedule very much a priority in my life. I am paid
very, very well and it allows me to pursue a comfortable work life balance,
health, relationships and other projects outside work. I strictly will not
work before 9 am or after 5 pm.

If I need to run errands during the day, I basically just make it known that
"I'm afk" for some estimation of time and come back later.

If I receive emails after 5 pm for work, I don't check them until the morning.

I'd estimate I have about 25 hours per week of truly pure, productive work
getting accomplished.

I believe most people who can work like this in the software industry should.
I have very generous vacation time, but I actually need to focus on scheduling
it before the end of the year simply because aside from actual trips I never
feel the need to use it.

Combine this with the financial and professional fulfillment this setup gives
me and it's basically a dream.

~~~
tdylan
If you don't mind me asking, what sort of work do you do?

~~~
dsacco
Happy to answer.

Information security; specifically web and mobile penetration testing, source
code auditing and security tool development.

I clear close to $300k per year in cash salary, pre-tax.

------
finlayconn
I work in an early stage start-up in NZ. To extent our runway, we all took
part-time jobs. I work in the Operations Team of Uber.

Monday 9am - 7pm Tuesday 9am - 1pm, 1pm - 7pm (part-time job with Uber)
Wednesday 9 am - 1pm, 1pm-7pm (part-time job) Thursday 9am - 1pm, 1pm - 7pm
(part-time job) Friday 9am - 5pm, 7pm - 12am (part-time job, every 2nd week)
Saturday 10am -12pm (part-time job), 12pm - 5pm

Usually take a 10 minute break every 2 hours, plus get lunch most days at
12.15 and return to the office by 12.40.

------
insoluble
Are you asking how many hours people work, or at what times of the day people
work? From the question, this is not really clear, although the former seems
more likely. Furthermore, no indication of intent or reason for asking was
given. For example, someone may want to know whether there are regional trends
among HNer workloads. In that case, it would be useful if participants
included whether the job were local, remote, contract, and or employment.

------
pascalmahe
I work 8am - 5pm with 30min to 2hrs to eat. I'm a software engineer in France.

Usually the work hours for office work is more 9am - 6pm or even 6:30 at the
places where I've worked.

~~~
buildops
Very interesting. I always thought the stereotype of France was that they
don't work a lot. That sounds very similar to my experiences.

~~~
pascalmahe
The stereotype is that we don't work a lot because we're on strike ;) (Aside:
There are a lot of strikes and demonstrations because our industrial and
public sectors are very unionized and that's how unions negotiate here: a good
strike (with or without demonstration) as a show of force.)

We also have a (theoretical) 35 hrs work-week which means around 7,5 weeks of
holidays per year.

------
jister
9pm to 1am - 4 hrs for overlap to the guys in PST timezone

the remaining 4 hrs I do it anytime of the day.

Software Developer (Philippines)

------
bowlich
US/Software Engineer

Work remote so the day starts at 8 or 9 and typically ends around 7. Usually
average around 37-42 hours per week of actual "work"

------
Someone1234
8 am - 4:30 pm, 30 minutes lunch (optional: 60 minutes/5 pm finish) and two 15
minute breaks.

US, programmer, state-education.

------
whatok
6-6 US, analystish job in finance

------
lewisgodowski
CA, US/Software Engineer

~9am - 5:30pm

------
mromanuk
Argentina - 9am to 6pm

------
ooooak
Hours: 4 to 5

Location: india

------
tired_man
0500-1400

US/writer

